# Love our chicks!



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope I'm not going too fast but we got our chicks Thursday and they are already comfortable enough to eat from my hand! This is despite having three with pasting up and having to get them cleaned up! I love this! My kids think they are really cool too!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh that's sooo cool!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome! Keep interacting they will become your tail and follow you everywhere.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great! They're very impressionable at this age. Work with them daily now and like robopetz said, they'll follow you everywhere. They'll learn to like to be held too so they'll actually hop up on your lap on their own. Chickens are so much fun!


----------



## kimmersb (Feb 10, 2013)

As a new chicken-mama, I am over the top and embracing it! Ha! I always use a super excited entrance... Saying all their names.. Spending time in their run.. And it has seemed to pay off.. They hear my voice and line up just talking up a storm. I love it!


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

That is so cool! I love interacting with them! Last night and this morning they were chest bumping. It was so cute! They sure do grow fast I've already had to raise my waterer! Just glad I'm not going too fast for getting a good pattern with them. Thanks everyone!


----------

